# KDE se la coule douce

## Koala[3K]

J'ai installé la gentoo avec KDE sur un portable (noyau 2.4.20-acpi) et tout s'est déroulé sans problème.

Mais dès que je lance une appli kde (et uniquement kde), il commence à charger pendant quelques secondes, puis fait la grêve pendant une 10ène de seconde (il doit avoir marre de bosser). Après il reprend le chargement comme si de rien n'était. Aucun message d'erreur, rien.. a part les applis qui mettent 4 fois plus de temps à se lancer...

J'ai installé la version 3.0.5a, et j'ai plus eu le problème. Super me dis-je, mais après avoir redémarré, le même problème ...

J'ai bien vérifié pendant la période d'inactivité, il fait vraiment rien, et j'ai l'impression que c'est lié à l'acpi  (les symptomes son apparut après avoir débranché l'alim secteur du portable).

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée...

----------

## avendesora

Ca me rappelle qqch: il me semble avoir lu que des "temps morts" pouvaient arriver avec KDE pour des histoires de résolution de nom de machine.

Verifie que ton /etc/hosts contient bien ton nom de machine (ce que `hostname` te renvoie).

Aucune garantie - je n'utilise pas KDE.

----------

## Koala[3K]

Hehe dans le mil  :Wink: 

J'ai rajouté mon hostname dans le fichier /etc/hosts et effectivement, ca marche de nouveau correctement  :Smile: 

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## docCarcass

ba mi c pareil mais avec mozilla....

10-15 secondes au premier demarage de mozilla, faut tout de meme pas rigoler !!!Alors au cas ou:

dans /etc/hosts ,si hostname me renvoie titi.toto, je rajoute  la ligne

127.0.0.1     titi.toto     titi ,c bien ça ?(je debute)

----------

## DuF

oui c bien ça pratiquement, je dirai que c'est plus : 

127.0.0.1 titi.toto tata (car après c'est genre de la forme nom.domaine.com, donc tata.titi.toto)

----------

## avendesora

Pour mozilla, je crois que c'est juste tres long a charger.

Ca me plusieurs secondes sur mon système aussi.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## docCarcass

oui  en effet ça n' a rien changé...

 :Sad: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Mozilla est lent à charger sur tous les systèmes je pense...

C'est pour ça qu'il faut utiliser Phoenix http://www.mozilla.org/projects/phoenix/phoenix-release-notes.html qui ne fait que surfer sur le net, mais qui le fait très bien et qui se charge beaucoup plus vite que Mozilla (tout en étant basé sur le même moteur).

----------

## docCarcass

Je suis passé à Phoenix ! Nickel, c rapide mais existe t-il un patch langue française ?

Peut-on reutiliser ceux de Mozilla

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je ne sais pas du tout s'il existe une version française...

Pour ma part la version anglaise ne me gène pas du tout, pour le peu que je navigue dans les menus de toute façon  :Smile: 

Pour ce qui est des extensions que l'on peut utiliser avec Phoenix, je pense qu'il vaut mieux utiliser celles qui sont ici http://texturizer.net/phoenix/extensions.html.

Bon surf!

----------

## DuF

oué moi aussi j'utilise exclusivement phoenix qui est vraiment bien pour le surf, il est vraiment niquel !

----------

## dioxmat

personellement mon mozilla met 3 secondes a charger sur mon vieux duron 650 (+512mo de ram il est vrai :)

le tout est de le compiler avec des options assez aggressives :)

----------

